# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις σπίνου βενεζουέλας (red siskin)

## οδυσσέας

αρσενικό αρχέγονο. 


Θυληκό στικτό (pied)

----------


## οδυσσέας

ιζαμπέλα αραιωμένο

----------


## οδυσσέας

τοπάζιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

ιζαμπέλα

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## greenalex1996

τι υπεροχο πουλι.... πανεμορφο

----------

